# Hospital garde plugmold



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Technically I don't think they have to be HG if they are not in patient care areas.


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

you are right but do they make it?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hooch said:


> you are right but do they make it?


Wiremold is willing to customize so if it is not a shelf item you could get it, of course if you only needed 6' of it that would be an expensive 6'.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

hooch said:


> does anyone know if they make a hospital grade plugmolding? I just installed it at a hospital and they are asking if we need it to be hospital grade.I did use hospital grade wiring but never thought about the plugs. the only people that can go into this room work for the hospital.


Is this in a patient bed location, radiology area, or critical care area? If not the receptacles do not need to be HG even if it is a in a patient care area.

Roger


----------



## deanos (Nov 1, 2012)

they do not make it


----------

